

Introducing SeeWhatYouLike - New Facebook App - dy1982
http://seewhatyoulikeapp.blogspot.co.il/

======
ezraroi
Great idea! I was waiting for some one to develop such thing for a long time
:)

------
odedgolan
Awesome app, it's all you need from FB.

~~~
dy1982
Thank You !

------
gilikg
Love the idea for this app!

